# Some hard maple & cherry work bench pics



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

Maple & cherry I cut on Dad's saw mill in WV many years ago.
Shipped the boards to Alaska in the 90s, built the bench in 2007 I think.
It made it into a woodworking magazine a few years back.
some links to the build: http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=597
http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=309











Some where here I put some pics a few years ago, couldn't find it.


----------



## fishingpol (May 1, 2012)

Real nice. I mean real, real nice.  I've never seen a chain drive dual vise like that on the end of the table.


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2012)

Some WV red oak that became a router table:


----------



## fossil (May 1, 2012)

That's beautiful work, Dave.  I've done a lot of woodworking, but I've never developed my skills to that level.  Very nice, indeed.  Rick


----------



## Defiant (May 1, 2012)

Unbelievably and incredibly nice !! Sure it will be a heirloom.


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 1, 2012)

WOW, that cant be a jorgensen, who's the maker of that end vise? MY gosh finally a router table that wont allow for sawdust to encapsulate every bit and wrench within 10 feet of it LOL pure genius (as Doug starts smashing his with a sledge to begin rebuild)


----------



## firefighterjake (May 2, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship Dave.


----------



## PapaDave (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, I built a workbench like that quite a few years ago, but different.
As in... not NEARLY as nice. Not even close.
Someone's got serious talent. Kudos, Kudos, Kudos.
Some here will understand the amount of work and attention to detail it took to do that.
Glue-ups are fun, aren't they?!


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

I know I have said it before, Dave, but you gotz some mad skilz my friend.  Absolutely outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 2, 2012)

I have done enough wood working to know how incredibly talented you are. That's not amateur work there, that's art!


----------



## bogydave (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments.
Coming from you guys, true compliments. 
I learned allot in the builds. 

Now you see why you guys burning those big oak, maple & cherry trees, makes me cringe. LOL


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Now you see why you guys burning those big oak, maple & cherry trees, makes me cringe. LOL


 
Bah - don't worry about it.  The stuff grows on trees.


----------



## Delta-T (May 2, 2012)

you keep workin at it Dave and soon enough you'll be able to make bookshelves and chairs and all kinds of things......
(seriously though....WOW, I mean WOW,WOW)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 2, 2012)

Dave that is beautiful. Your other thread can be found in the Perfect Picture forum.


----------



## begreen (May 2, 2012)

Workbench?? I'd be afraid to work on that beauty Dave. It belongs in an art show or museum. You are one fastidious and fine craftsman.


----------



## tfdchief (May 3, 2012)

Wow,  Beautiful work.  It would be hard for me to actually use that work bench at this point.  Kind of like a manicured bent grass fairway, you hate to take a divot.......Auuhh, Boggy Dave should be able to relate to that


----------



## bogydave (May 3, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Wow, Beautiful work. It would be hard for me to actually use that work bench at this point. Kind of like a manicured bent grass fairway, you hate to take a divot.......Auuhh, Boggy Dave should be able to relate to that


 
I leave divots  (i replace or seed them, but it's a golf course)

Dad would come down & "Kick my butt" if I made a workbench from wood we cut & didn't use it as a workbench. 
Now it's got stains, nicks, scratches & dings, he'd be pround


----------



## tfdchief (May 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I leave divots  (i replace or seed them, but it's a golf course)
> 
> Dad would come down & "Kick my butt" if I made a workbench from wood we cut & didn't use it as a workbench.
> Now it's got stains, nicks, scratches & dings, he'd be pround


Your Dad is right.  I once knew a guy who collected guns, never shot them, wanted to keep them in mint condition.  I never understood that at all.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (May 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Maple & cherry I cut on Dad's saw mill in WV many years ago.
> Shipped the boards to Alaska in the 90s, built the bench in 2007 I think.
> It made it into a woodworking magazine a few years back.
> some links to the build: http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=597
> ...


 thats not a work bench, thats a work of ART!!
beautiful Dave!
chuck


----------



## tfdchief (May 3, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Real nice. I mean real, real nice. *I've never seen a chain drive dual vise like that on the end of the table*.


Me either.


----------



## bogydave (May 3, 2012)

Thank all

End vise:
Veritis twin screw vice, hardware: 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=45114&cat=1,41659

The front vise is a quick release.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 4, 2012)

Bad A$$...You got Skillz!


----------



## Gary_602z (May 5, 2012)

Holy crap that is beautiful! I wish I had the skill to build something that nice.

Gary


----------

